# CGT changes for Aussie expats



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Thousands of Australian expats face tax slug under changes to CGT main residence exemption.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-01-02/australian-expats-face-tax-slug-cgt-main-residence-exemption/11836094?utm_source=sfmc&utm_medium=email&utm_content=&utm_campaign=%5bnews_sfmc_newsmail_am_df_!n1%5d%3a8935&user_id=d19371c0029c681c94a18b95aedf581c6b362b6298483a8e8d69d6b51eb08443&WT.tsrc=email&WT.mc_id=Email%7c%5bnews_sfmc_newsmail_am_df_!n1%5d%7c8935ABCNewsmail_australia_articlelink


----------

